# Rainbow 3 way, Focal crossovers



## XllentAudio (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainbow Components CS 365 P2 - eBay (item 140389489544 end time Mar-13-10 13:59:18 PST)

Focal 165 KF crossovers! - eBay (item 140389492575 end time Mar-13-10 14:08:28 PST)


----------

